
Chrysler's Hidden Coffers - imgabe
http://www.forbes.com/2008/12/09/chrysler-cerberus-bailout-oped-cx_dg_1210gerstein.html
======
Xichekolas
To summarize:

 _Why are they unable tell the obvious difference between General Motors and
Chrysler? GM is broke, can't get a loan and is actually facing an emergency.
Via Cerberus, on the other hand, Chrysler has access to loads of capital, and
the only thing collapsing is its credibility._

